# Bedroom TV Stand



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I made this for a gal at work for her bedroom. 3/4" oak ply with 2" oak trim. I used a transtint dye then 2 coats of a BLO-MS-General Finishes urethane then 3-5 coats (5 on the TV and DVD surface) of straight urethane. I added the old fashioned nails just to give it an old fashioned look.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

A nice peace of work Todd
It looks rustic like.

Lee
http://woodtamer.wordpress.com


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice Todd. Sounds like one of those stories where there might be more to the story. :tooth: :icon_cool: :shifty:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

pretty glad to see no one here puts plywood/cardboard on the back.

That a nifty little piece there, 99

Also, it looks perfect fit for a stereo speaker :thumbsup:


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Nice Todd. Sounds like one of those stories where there might be more to the story. :tooth: :icon_cool: :shifty:


No, nothing more to the story. I forgot to mention that the edging is secured by a cleat that runs the whole length of each piece and is secured by cabinet screws.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work Todd! I really like the rustic look as well.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

not sure if you answered this but what is the purpose of the wholes in the trim?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

JMendez035 said:


> not sure if you answered this but what is the purpose of the wholes in the trim?


I think you probably mean the nail heads?



Nice piece of work Todd. I like the color, is the photo a true representation of it? I've been trying to take pics of something I built in Birch and Walnut, and the photo isn't doing the finish justice.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

joesdad said:


> I think you probably mean the nail heads?


that might be it,in the pic it looks like holes


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the touch the nails add.

I have drilled holes and glued corresponding dowels in them to give the appearance it was built with only glue and the dowels and not with nails or screws.

It looks like you did a good job on the tv stand to me Todd.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

KJWoodworking said:


> I like the touch the nails add.


I am not a fan of exposed connectors (i.e. nails, screws). In my experience glue has held my edging fine no need for nails. But other than that the piece looks nicely crafted


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

"not sure if you answered this but what is the purpose of the wholes in the trim?" - they're nail heads, the old fashioned wrought iton type. there just for looks although they are 1 1/2" long so they do nail down also.

"is the photo a true representation of it?" - pretty darn close to it

the size was her measurements, the design was mine. here's a couple more pics of it:


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

i agree with jake, i am not a fan of the exposed nail head, i personally ussually use a pintacker or small nail gun for all my nails. Other than that i like the piece.


----------

